# Vetassess outcome delayed



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi All,

I am wondering if any one else is facing the same. I applied to VETASSESS under ANZSCO CODE: 221214, Internal Auditor on October 6, 2015 but still haven't got reply from VET yet.

It has been over 3 months now, but still waiting. Is there anyone else still waiting for the assessment outcome from vetassess and it has been over 3 months yet?


----------



## michau83 (Oct 15, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering if any one else is facing the same. I applied to VETASSESS under ANZSCO CODE: 221214, Internal Auditor on October 6, 2015 but still haven't got reply from VET yet.
> 
> It has been over 3 months now, but still waiting. Is there anyone else still waiting for the assessment outcome from vetassess and it has been over 3 months yet?


i got mine after 14 weeks. waiting is not fun et all


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's more than 4 months for me so please wait. 
I called VET after 4 months not receiving my outcome. And I received the result the next day


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

michau83 said:


> i got mine after 14 weeks. waiting is not fun et all





boo2013 said:


> It's more than 4 months for me so please wait.
> I called VET after 4 months not receiving my outcome. And I received the result the next day


Thanks for the update


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering if any one else is facing the same. I applied to VETASSESS under ANZSCO CODE: 221214, Internal Auditor on October 6, 2015 but still haven't got reply from VET yet.
> 
> It has been over 3 months now, but still waiting. Is there anyone else still waiting for the assessment outcome from vetassess and it has been over 3 months yet?


If your assessment has been 12 weeks already, then you may call or send an email to vetassess to make a follow up on your application.


----------



## solomonwise (May 10, 2015)

atharalikhichi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am wondering if any one else is facing the same. I applied to VETASSESS under ANZSCO CODE: 221214, Internal Auditor on October 6, 2015 but still haven't got reply from VET yet.
> 
> It has been over 3 months now, but still waiting. Is there anyone else still waiting for the assessment outcome from vetassess and it has been over 3 months yet?


DO you know the name of your assessment officer? Have you ever been in touch with your assessment officer at any stage?

I can tell you this for sure,if you call VETASSESS to ascertain the status of your application,your assessment will be set on priority and your result will be out in no time. So contact VETASSESS either by mail or preferably by phone


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

solomonwise said:


> DO you know the name of your assessment officer? Have you ever been in touch with your assessment officer at any stage?
> 
> I can tell you this for sure,if you call VETASSESS to ascertain the status of your application,your assessment will be set on priority and your result will be out in no time. So contact VETASSESS either by mail or preferably by phone


My agent has done the same. I don't have any reference to my application.


----------



## goldy (Sep 19, 2015)

I applied under ANZSCO CODE: 133311 Importer or Exporter on September 26, 2015 but still haven't got reply ....


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

goldy said:


> I applied under ANZSCO CODE: 133311 Importer or Exporter on September 26, 2015 but still haven't got reply ....


Hey mate, let me know when you have your outcome from VET. Since I am just after you. Thanks.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

goldy said:


> I applied under ANZSCO CODE: 133311 Importer or Exporter on September 26, 2015 but still haven't got reply ....


Hi, did you receive your outcome? I have just received a request to provide some additional information from VET, a couple of days back.


----------



## prasg (Apr 7, 2016)

goldy said:


> I applied under ANZSCO CODE: 133311 Importer or Exporter on September 26, 2015 but still haven't got reply ....





Hi Goldy 
Have you done with your assessment ?


I am also falling almost similar to 133311 , Pls help me to guide 

my profile - Graduate in Science, MBA in marketing 

Working - in global logistics , import , export company


----------

